# Hot water



## mdf (Feb 21, 2014)

New to Dubai, silly question ...just moved into new studio apartment downtown is it better/more economical to leave hot water switched on rather than on/off on/off everyday?!?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I always wanted to ask this but was worried about being mocked as a miser!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Leave it switched on until May. From May water straight from the pipes will be warm enough, and your water heater will act as a tank for cold water.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i tried both. doesn't seem to have much effect on the bills.
have a look at the thermostat, though.
All of my water heaters were set to "stun - remove all skin instantly" temperature, when i moved in, and we had a few incidents with the children.
Turned them down to sensible levels, which undoubtedly costs a lot less to run, too.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> i tried both. doesn't seem to have much effect on the bills.
> have a look at the thermostat, though.
> All of my water heaters were set to "stun - remove all skin instantly" temperature, when i moved in, and we had a few incidents with the children.
> Turned them down to sensible levels, which undoubtedly costs a lot less to run, too.


I always had the same questions too 

Where is this thermostat located and can you please around with the temps?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I have also been wondering about this. We are worried about large DEWA bills so we only switch the water heater on for half an hour or so in the mornings and whenever needed. Even when it's hot in the summer I still need a hot shower. There is no thermostat and what annoys me most is the lack of a timer switch. 
Why don't they install timers here?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I only have an on/off switch and can't locate a thermostat anywhere which is bad as the water is hot enough to easily make tea or scold you.

I just leave it on as I guess it comes from the main building tanks?


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

The hot water tanks are usually located behind the false ceiling in kitchens/bathrooms - each on/off switch will link back to a separate tank.

I turned down the thermostats on all my tanks as, like others have said, the normal setting seems to be way too hot. The thermostats are located on the individual tanks and often are not that easy to get to.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> The hot water tanks are usually located behind the false ceiling in kitchens/bathrooms - each on/off switch will link back to a separate tank.
> 
> I turned down the thermostats on all my tanks as, like others have said, the normal setting seems to be way too hot. The thermostats are located on the individual tanks and often are not that easy to get to.


It would be inteesting to know where my thermostats are so i can change it if possible..thats probably a reason why i get big bills


----------



## mdf (Feb 21, 2014)

Byja said:


> Leave it switched on until May. From May water straight from the pipes will be warm enough, and your water heater will act as a tank for cold water.


thanks


----------



## mdf (Feb 21, 2014)

Byja said:


> Leave it switched on until May. From May water straight from the pipes will be warm enough, and your water heater will act as a tank for cold water.


thanks


----------



## mdf (Feb 21, 2014)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> I always wanted to ask this but was worried about being mocked as a miser!


...cant get out of my british trifty ways heheh


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Me either; many nights I forget to turn the heater on, nice brisk cool shower at 5.30am is invigorating!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Me either; many nights I forget to turn the heater on, nice brisk cool shower at 5.30am is invigorating!


Mine gets switched on when alarm goes off and I hit snooze button -10 mins seems to work fne


----------

